# Hamm 2017



## Lorcan1988 (Dec 26, 2016)

Want to go to hamm In March 2017... Is anyone going with seats available? Or does anybody want to drive there with me? 

Thanks


----------



## boelens (Jul 17, 2016)

If I drove I would


----------



## Lorcan1988 (Dec 26, 2016)

You want to drive?.. We could split petrol cost


----------

